
Show HN: Writedown Is Not Twitter - arisAlexis
https://www.writedown.co
======
arisAlexis
Writedown is meant to be an immutable Twitter only for meaningful text.
Utopian? Maybe. Users? Hopefully people that want to give weight to what they
say (think politicians, futurologists, financial predictors etc). It is not
yet fully immutable even though the database will remain and there is no
delete option but I am hoping to attract free speech organizations to run a
distributed db or a sidechain to ensure immutability (if you are one of them
get in contact).

The project is meant to become a non-profit. Anyone interested in
participating get in contact (especially if you can help with legal stuff).

P.S for the curious hackers. It's an SPA made with Ractive.js and node.js in
the backend full es.next with babel (lots of async/await). OrientDB for a
social network seemed like a good match too.

------
fiatjaf
You can delete tweets, but not change their date, so "I told you so" is
already possible in Twitter (and in probably a lot of other social networks,
HN, for example).

Aside that, I like the idea very much and have thought about implementing it
myself in many different ways.

However, I think that immutability is more a feature than a product, if you
don't mind me quoting Steve Jobs on Dropbox.

~~~
arisAlexis
Yes but in this way I can write today Hilary will win and Trump will win and
delete the false one after result is settled :)

------
kensai
Very interesting. I could see using it for politics, above all, but also as a
permanent note-to-self.

A personal curiosity of mine. How are you planning to deal with jerks?

~~~
arisAlexis
Good question. Jerks will have no followers to begin with so it will be of no
importance if you write bs.

------
arisAlexis
Also, you can already put something on the btc blockchain for free but it
needs to be really short

